# LVMPD OIS suspect points rifle at police helicopter.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

If you guys get a chance read some of the comments in the youtube post, some are gems that I am going to shamelessly steal, and you can tell they are coming from other POs. 





Las Vegas, Nevada - Las Vegas Metropolitan Police provided additional details of the officer involved shooting that occurred May 10, 2020 at 6555 Boulder Highway. The LVMPD Dispatch received reports that an intoxicated man was outside of an apartment yelling with a firearm. The LVMPD Air Unit arrived on scene and observed 42-year-old Jody Lucas on the third floor armed with a sub-machine gun. As the air unit orbited, Lucas pointed the firearm at them and then went into an apartment. While this was occurring, arriving patrol officers began setting up containment based on the information reported by the air unit. An immediate action team responded to the third floor, led by Sergeant Diebold and included Officers Lappolla and Lea. Officer Hansen posted in a nearby building and was providing cover for the immediate action team. Lucas exited his third-floor apartment and pointed his firearm towards the citizens in the pool. Officers fired several times striking Lucas who then fled down a nearby stairwell. Once Lucas reached the ground floor, he encountered Sergeant Trzpis who fired several more rounds. Lucas fell to the ground and was taken into custody. Officers immediately began life saving measures and applied two tourniquets prior to medical arriving. Lucas was transported to Sunrise Trauma where he is currently listed in critical condition. Lucas has been booked in absentia for: 
• Assault with Deadly Weapon on a Protected Person (4 counts) 
• Assault with Deadly Weapon 
• Resist a Police officer with Deadly Weapon 
• Child Endangerment (2 counts)


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

First comment nailed it but I like to dig down to the underdogs for such hits as:
"There's always a screaming Karen in the background."
"It's the 21st century. We sent men to the moon 50 years ago, and we still can't use good cameras and make good videos."
I'll just add that a Jody hasn't done much good for society since he started stealing other guys girls. I'd tie his tourniquets as delicately as a bow on a little girls head.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"When your body temperature is 20 points higher than your IQ."
"When he respawns he should choose a different weapon and body armor."


----------

